# MGS V: The phantom pain.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone on here playing the Phantom pain and is it any good? I have played the previous entry's to the series and they were epic. I am not so sure about this one though as the games original creator left due to internal politics and some people suggest it's just not a true MGS game. I need convincing before I take the plunge.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm playing it on PS4 and i'm about 10 hours in.

I won't give too much away but you must play this game. It is simply INCREDIBLE and truly next-gen. Looks stunning and plays beautifully.

The missions are open and you can take whatever approach you like with them e.g. stealth, loud or very loud.

If you liked the previous games you will be a very happy person playing this masterpiece.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Playing on X bbox one and it's brilliant mate you will love it 

Played all the mgs games loads of times, best franchise ever by far imo. Was dubious about the new style of this game but it's excellent, very slick and looks amazing

Have you played ground zero? That's a short preview of the jist of it


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

MGS was the first game I played on the original playstation back in 98. I'm about a quarter of the way into MGSV and it is brilliant. Lots going on to keep you occupied. My only complaint is that many of the ops are similar but in fairness, you can approach them in many different ways.


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

the game is simply a master piece I love it


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is this a full game? I thought this was a short snippet of the full game?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a very good game.

However with the falling out of the creators, the last quarter of the game, a lot of people have been moaning about.

I'm not there yet so I can't comment, just passing their reviews on


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you need to have played the previous MGS games to fully enjoy this one? Or can it be played by someone new to the series?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Its the bizzle !! 45% completion and ive been playing it for days on end, great story, great music and will make you cry. IT WILL !! ha

G


----------

